# Multi-Quote



## MBuzzy (Sep 20, 2006)

How do I use the Multi-quote feature?

If I do use the regular quote feature, can I just move the HTML quote code and make it work?


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 20, 2006)

Click on the multi-quote button from all the posts you want to quote (it will turn red) and then push "Post Reply"

You will be taken to the add new post screen with all the ones you checked off quoted.

You can enter Quote tags manually, there is aslo a quote button in the editor (looks like a text bubble), format is as follows, minus square brackets:

quote=MBuzzy;620131

after the equals sign is the name of the person, this appears in the quote caption.  The number is not "needed," it is just the post number which is placed automatically for threading purposes.  It also provides a link back from the quoted bit to the original post.


so....



MBuzzy said:


> How do I use the Multi-quote feature?
> 
> If I do use the regular quote feature, can I just move the HTML quote code and make it work?



The name gave me the "Originally posted by...." and the number gave me the little arrow button which connects to your post.

ps - that is not html, that is bbcode.  Which is simillar, but has a slightly different structure.  HTML can not be used in posts.


----------



## Kreth (Sep 20, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> Click on the multi-quote button from all the posts you want to quote (it will turn red) and then push "Post Reply"


You can also click on the Quote button after marking the posts.


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 20, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> Click on the multi-quote button from all the posts you want to quote (it will turn red) and then push "Post Reply"
> 
> You will be taken to the add new post screen with all the ones you checked off quoted.
> 
> ...


 
Great!  Thank you!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 20, 2006)

THanks from me as well.

I too had been trying to figure that out.

Jeff


----------

